# Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen



## Fandi (28. Juni 2012)

*Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Hey zusammen...
Ich hab ein kleines Problem, und zwar will ich einzelnen Programmen verschiedene Audiogeräte (Headset/Lautsprecher) zuweisen. Mehr oder weniger funktioniert das. Ich hab das Headset als Standardkommunikationsgerät (Skype) und die Anlage als Standardgerät (Winamp). Aber ich will z.B. den Ton vom Browser / Steam auf dem Headset und wollte fragen, ob es da ein Programm gibt, wo ich einstellen kann, welches Program welchen Audioausgang verwenden soll. Hab schon bei Google gesucht, wurde aber nicht fündig...
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
lg, Fandi


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

das ist meines wissens anch nicht möglich. dafür bräuchte man spezielle software, die es afaik  nicht gibt.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Ja ich hatte danach auch schonmal gesucht. Scheint bei Windows 7 nur über die Standardausgabe + Programme bei denen man das einstellen kann zu gehen.
Allerdings bin ich mal irgendwo darüber gestolpert das das bei XP wohl noch funktioniert haben soll..


----------



## Fandi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

hmmm... schade


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

wär schgön wenn das mal ginge, genauso wie feste bildschirmzuweisungen in bezug auf welchen monitor und die position


----------



## Diavel (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Hi, Du willst alles außer Musik aufm Headset, richtig?

Dann besorg Dir Foobar 2000 als Audioplayer, da kannste das Wiedergabegerät unabhängig von Windows einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Fandi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

ja eig. schon.
Also kann ich dann das Headset als Standardgerät festlegen und trotzdem Foobar 2000 über die Lautsprecher ausgeben?


----------



## ironpittbull (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

hey 

ich habs immer so gemacht das ich zuerst die anlage (für musik) als standard ausgewählt habe, dann winamp gestartet und dann das standardgerät wieder aufs headset gesetzt habe, allerdings funzt das seit einer weile nicht mehr, wieso weis ich nicht,(ich glaube ich hatte da schon win7 ...) versuchen kannst du es ja trozdem... 
der vlc player behält auch das aktuelle wiedergabegerät bis ein neuer titel startet... für musik ist das natürlich  unzureichend... 

mfg


----------



## Fandi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Also das mit dem Wechseln der Standardgeräte funktioniert nicht... Trotzdem danke.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Falls das mal wieder wer liest: CheVolume heißt das Programm, dass sowas kann!


----------



## Wanderer92 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Lösung gefunden, aber über Foobar kannst du das Ausgabegerät unabhängig von der Standarteinstelllung festlegen.
Ist mMn sowieso der beste Player, wenn man sich mal etwas reingearbeitet hat.


----------



## RobK18 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Programmen bestimmte Audiogeräte zuweisen*

Hallo, 

ich hatte das Problem auch, dass man das  nicht über die WIN10 noch über den Realtek HD Audio-Manager  oder andere einstellen kann : ( 
U.a. auch das aufsplitten von Audiosignalen!

Habe aber das gefunden und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Den Autor ...nein, das bin nicht ich und den kenne ich auch nicht : )... 
kann man mit einer Spende unterstützen, soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Wirklich klasse gemacht. Dort gibt es auch noch andere geniale Programme in der Richtung, zum Bsp. das virtuelle Audiokabel etc.


VB-Audio VoiceMeeter


----------

